# Soundsticks II power adapter.



## Untitled (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the Harman/Kardon Soundstick II speakers and my computer plugged into a UPS yet somehow the power adapter still died which pisses me off. 

So.. after going on the harman/kardon website and getting a quote for the cost of the adapter I found it would cost me 40$ to get a new one! Highway robbery.

These speakers cost about 175$ when I purchased them but now they are worth about 50-100$ on ebay. I can hardly justify paying 1/2 of the price of a new unit for just a new power adapter... so

I've opened the unit up without shocking myself and have been prodding around but all the components seem to be in working order. At this point I would really like to get a new adapter from a third party however I have been unsuccessful at finding one sofar. Has anyone run into this issue?


I don't think I will be buying anything else from this company.


----------

